# Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

I've uploaded pricing information for the Q7 to my site's database. TrueDelta uniquely configures two vehicles simultaneously then goes feature by feature to perform a very thorough price and value comparison.
For example, compared to a loaded V8 Touareg it calculates that a simialrly equipped Q7 costs about $4,000 more before adjusting for feature differences, and only about $1,700 more after adjusting for feature differences (including $600 for the third row).
Anyone else expect a larger premium for the Audi brand?



_Modified by mkaresh at 6:38 AM 3-9-2006_


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (mkaresh)*

so you are saying you want to spend more money for the Q7 over the T-reg?
Audi has been hesitant in mentioning the t-reg when its going down the list of its competitors.
compare it to an X5 4.6i, a Cayenne or Cayenne S, Volvo XC90 V8, and Land Rover LR3. Those are its direct competition.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (ProjectA3)*

Of course they don't mention the Touareg--in-house competition isn't helpful.
This is merely the comparison I selected because I was wondering how much more they charge for the Audi vs. the VW. Even if VW-Audi doesn't want people to compare the two, they are similar vehicles so people will compare them. 
All of the other comparisons are also possible at the site. Since results will differ based on the options selected, it's not possible to present the full range of possibilities here.


----------



## BlackForest (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (ProjectA3)*

The most direct competitor through my eyes, is the MB R-class. It's a beautiful vehicle receiving very little attention. Maybe it reminds people a bit too much of a station wagon.....


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (BlackForest)*

The R-Class is much larger and also quite a bit lower to the ground. The new GL is probably the closest match in the Mercedes line. Either Mercedes likely has a much roomier rear seat than the Audi.
One neat thing with my site is it shows the six most common comparisons, which gives some indication of what others see as similar. Not enough comparisons yet with the Q7, though.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (mkaresh)*

Oops, never mind. Testing the link I see that people have been checking out the Q7. X5 is the most common so far. Touareg isn't even in the Top Six, perhaps because I posted the information already. Or perhaps because people simply wouldn't have compared the two anyway.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (mkaresh)*

The MBR class is a Chrysler Pacifica, dont know if I would compare it.
Saw one on the road, really looks like my company minivan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (alex911s)*

XC90 is also a major competitor in my mind, especially now with its own V8.


----------



## rdollie (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives ([email protected])*

I just compared the XC90 V8 and Q7 using TrueDelta and based on MSRPs the Volvo is a couple thousand cheaper. However, once you factor in typical heavy Volvo discounts the delta between a nicely loaded Q7 and XC90 V8 will be at least $5,000.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (rdollie)*

As it says on the results page, I include factory-to-customer rebates but not factory-to-dealer incentives. The luxury makes, Volvo among them, often make heavy use of the latter.
In the future I hope to include these incentives.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (mkaresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkaresh* »_I've uploaded pricing information for the Q7 to my site's database. TrueDelta uniquely configures two vehicles simultaneously then goes feature by feature to perform a very thorough price and value comparison.
For example, compared to a loaded V8 Touareg it calculates that a similarly equipped Q7 costs about $4,000 more before adjusting for feature differences, and only about $1,700 more after adjusting for feature differences (including $600 for the third row).
Anyone else expect a larger premium for the Audi brand?

Audi's dealership network vs. VW's non-existent dealership network capable of dealing with higher end customers?
Trust me, $1,700 is a small price to pay for having a loaner car available, less hassle than a lot of VW dealers have given their Touareg (and Phaeton) customers. As was stated from various sources early on after the launch of the Touareg and the Phaeton, many questioned whether or not VW's dealership network was up for the challenge of dealing with a different clientele.
I think we all now know the answer.
If you're not hauling a heavy load and that's not important to you, go Q7.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (BlackForest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackForest* »_The most direct competitor through my eyes, is the MB R-class. It's a beautiful vehicle receiving very little attention. Maybe it reminds people a bit too much of a station wagon.....

LOL he said Beautiful and R-class in the same sentence, i didnt know that was possible. i only tease and know thats your opinion but i think the R class is a hideous blend of lines and curves that don't fit right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (mkaresh)*

Not particularly enamored with that website. To do a proper comparison, you really need to sit down with the features and options list and take it line by line. 
For example, what is the value of the additional towing capacity of the Touareg versus the Q7? 7700 lbs for the Touareg versus 5000 lbs or 6600 lbs (optional) for the Q7.
How about the Touareg's low range if you need that?
Also, why doesn't Audi have Nappa leather available on the Q7? The premium leather on the Q7 is Cricket, which is the base leather on the Touareg.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (spockcat)*

I initially developed the price comparison site to support my reviews. Magazine writers usually just compare base MSRP to base MSRP or "ast-tested" to "as-tested." I wanted to provide prices adjusted for features as much as possible, and using my site I can generate such figures in under a minute.
I do give $600 for the VW's low-range, by the way. 
Towing capacity, on the other hand, is harder to quantify, so I don't beyond the class of receiver.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (mkaresh)*

Don't forget that the Toaureg is selling for $10,000 under sticker in many areas (I've seen as much as $13,000 below, makes me sick that I paid msrp in June '03). The Q7 will certainly go $5000 below after a few months but I don't see it slipping much more than that for at least a year or two.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (S4inSoFla)*

I don't currently include factory-to-dealer cash. There's so much of this on many German cars these days that the sticker is almost meaningless in some cases. I plan to include this cash in the future.


----------



## 2000-veedub (Jul 30, 2000)

*Re: Audi Q7 price compared to alternatives (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_Don't forget that the Toaureg is selling for $10,000 under sticker in many areas (I've seen as much as $13,000 below, makes me sick that I paid msrp in June '03). The Q7 will certainly go $5000 below after a few months but I don't see it slipping much more than that for at least a year or two.

Wow Really? Here in Northern Nevada the dealers still are charging a dealer mark up of $2000-$3000 on Toauregs!!!! Southern Nevada they are priced at MSRP. Looks like I need to buy a one way plane ticket to Georgia!
I am in the market for a T-reg, but I am waiting to see the Q7 in person first.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

you can buy a loaded $70K cayenne S for 10K off msrp.. so i'm pretty sure the touareg figures are true.. but the lease rates on vw/audi are unbeatable...


----------

